# Scott "Razor Ramon" Hall arrested, yet again...



## Grenadier (Apr 10, 2012)

Not surprising, considering his rap sheet:

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/Sco...ry_Girlfriend_Says_He_Was_Drunk_For_Days.html



> Howell says she  got into her car to drive away from the residence, and in a blind rage,  Hall grabbed her by the throat and tried to pull her out of the driver's  seat. When confronted by police, Hall appeared heavily intoxicated with  an "unknown white secretion flowing from both sides of his mouth." He  denied getting violent.
> 
> Police observed several signs of physical injury on Howell, including  red marks around her neck, so Hall was placed under arrest for domestic  battery. His arrest required two sets of handcuffs due to his large  stature.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 10, 2012)

What  a waste of talent. I remember him from his AWA days with Curt Henning.  Hall needs serious help.


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 11, 2012)

Unfortunately I'm waiting to hear the news of him ODing on alcohol and drugs.  He's been in and out of rehab so many times, hopefully one day he'll finally pull through.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 14, 2012)

Hall's a loser. He had a bright future, threw it away. His friends tried to help him, he crapped on them. Over and over again.  When the waste finally dies from his own stupidity many will sigh in relief.  The only person who can help him is someone who doesn't want to help him. That's Scott Hall.


----------

